# [W] CSM: Emperor's Children Sonic Dreadnought



## BFTBG

Hey,

I'm building an Emperor's Children army for 40k, and I'm trying to track down one of the old Forge World Emperor's Children Sonic Dreads.

Thanks!


----------

